# Bottom line! What is the review of the 2007 Tundra



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

Well I drove the 5.7 2007 Tundra this morning, and in a word it is amazing!


Zack


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

It's a nice truck looked at a crew cab limited it was sweet? but for 43 grand and some change I' ll buy a gms crew cab slt for that


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

harley hauler;389334 said:


> It's a nice truck looked at a crew cab limited it was sweet? but for 43 grand and some change I' ll buy a gms crew cab slt for that


$43 grand for a half ton gasser!!!!!!!!! you have got to be kidding me you could get a 3/4 ton diesel for that price. not to mention how much more parts cost for a jap truck.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

dodgeguy99;389345 said:


> $43 grand for a half ton gasser!!!!!!!!! you have got to be kidding me you could get a 3/4 ton diesel for that price. not to mention how much more parts cost for a jap truck.


Ill stick with my 2500 HD Duramax wesport


----------



## Seamus (Aug 17, 2005)

I am a fan of the imports, but for that kind of money I agree with dodgeguy99. $43k? It better make its own fuel! 
Seamus


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

It's a nice truck for the 68% of the pick up owners that buy a truck to haul nothing but groceries.


----------



## roadrnnr (Mar 21, 2007)

43K

You better learn to dicker.

I just bought a loaded 07 Ram 2500 4x4 Quad 5.9 Cummins with Auto trans and a brand new 8' Fisher plow for $39175.


I'll be doing more than hauling grocerieswesport


----------

